
Ring Users Required to Use Two Factor Authentication - ecliptik
https://blog.ring.com/2020/02/18/extra-layers-of-security-and-control/
======
danso
I don't have a Ring device so I obviously don't know all the features/use
cases, but were there a particular facets/features of Ring that made
_requiring_ 2-factor auth particularly problematic (e.g. "friction")? For
example, I had read Ring made it easy [0] to allow multiple accounts to share
access to a single device. How does 2-factor auth affect that feature?

Non-related: I know this kind of doublespeak is common in tech press releases,
but this seemed particularly obvious:

> _Ring does not sell your personal information to anyone._

In the same section, a couple paragraphs later:

> _You can now opt out of sharing your information with third-party service
> providers for the purpose of receiving personalized ads._

So Amazon/Ring is just sharing personalized info to third-party advertisers
for free?

[0] [https://support.ring.com/hc/en-
us/articles/211018223-Control...](https://support.ring.com/hc/en-
us/articles/211018223-Controlling-Ring-Devices-through-Multiple-Devices-or-
Sharing-Control-with-Other-Users)

